# Anderson 400 or Pella ProLine? Please advise!



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

The Pella pro line is comprable to the Andersen 200 series. The Andersen 400 series is far superior.
Ron


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Ditto on the Andersen 400. I used to install pella products years ago, then switched over to Andersen and wouldn't go back. I have andersens in my own house and put them in most of the houses I built. I have had very good service out of them.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

NEVER Pella, their service stinks. They advertise a Cadillac, but their product is closer to a Chevette. I have never had an issue with Andersen service, quality.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

Never liked Pella....:no:

Marvin and Andersen.....:yes:

400 series is the way to go......:thumbup:


----------

